# 2011 U.S catalouge when???



## 2cans (Aug 25, 2008)

common sombody chime in here


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Sometimes in August usually...


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

Dan....do you happen to know what colors the Rival version will come in?


----------



## CdaleNut (Aug 2, 2009)

my local LBS got the catalog already........ive seen it already and i like the new lineup...........all the prices are very close and almost the same as the 2010 lineup.

Ill double check on the Rival i believe one of the colors is gonna be red with white rear chain stays and i dont recall the 2nd color of it


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

Ano Black would be ideal


----------



## zsir (Nov 14, 2008)

I was hoping the white one would be rival....most likely white is ultegra right?


----------



## CdaleNut (Aug 2, 2009)

ill be going back to the LBS sometime this week.............ill let you know then


----------



## CdaleNut (Aug 2, 2009)

well everyone is in luck.....i think lol. I went to the LBS today and got atleast some of the main specs on each one of the CAAD 10's sooo here goes.

the CAAD 10-1 comes in Ano-Black and also comes in Race Red with white rear chain stays. It also has full Dura-Ace but with Front derailer,chain and cogs are Ultegra.

10-3 is black with berkserker green rear chain stays ( yuck IMO ) and also comes with White with black chain stays.....Full Ultegra.

10-4 Jet black with white stays and also white with black stays.....full SRAM with Rival/Force mix

10-5 is Red with white chain stays and also black with white chain stays....full 105.


----------



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

Cdalenut, do you remember the pricing, color and specs for the Super Six series? (What is the price, specs, color for the Super Six 3?)

Thanks!


----------



## CdaleNut (Aug 2, 2009)

i dont remember the exact pricing of the CAAD 10's but i do recall the 10-1 ( dura-ace ) was about $3,000 which was the same as last year. Theres a good chance the prices are gonna be about the same or close to it as last year.


The Super Six i havent gotten the specs yet on those even tho the LBS does have the catalog for them also

Ive almost thought about ordering a CAAD 8 simply cuz i like the color scheme better for the 8


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

CdaleNut said:


> Ive almost thought about ordering a CAAD 8 simply cuz i like the color scheme better for the 8



x2!! Only if it came with the Rival/Force theme.


----------



## CdaleNut (Aug 2, 2009)

sorry to say but from what i remember the 8's come with tiagra and sora.............maybe buy the 8 as a frameset if able to and just build it up yourself


----------



## shortyt (Mar 22, 2009)

I was wondering if the 2010 hi mod supersix frameset would be marked down towards the end of the year like last years. Any idea? Also anyone know the price now?


----------



## Weinbergfahrer (Jul 8, 2009)

2cans said:


> common sombody chime in here


Maybe this one can quench your thirst for the moment... 

http://www.bdc-forum.it/images/pdf/cannondale11.pdf


----------



## CdaleNut (Aug 2, 2009)

well its nice that someone was able to post a link to some pics of these bikes.......but i can assure you this is NOT the catalog for the US line up. The US lineup WILL have a Rival version


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

CdaleNut said:


> well its nice that someone was able to post a link to some pics of these bikes.......but i can assure you this is NOT the catalog for the US line up. The US lineup WILL have a Rival version



Hi CdaleNut:

How about the paint scheme for the 2011 Super Six HM? Do you think that they are accurate for the US market?

Thanks,
CHL


----------



## MondoRock (Jul 28, 2009)

CdaleNut said:


> well its nice that someone was able to post a link to some pics of these bikes.......but i can assure you this is NOT the catalog for the US line up. The US lineup WILL have a Rival version


Cannondale Europe is printed on the bottom of the pages so looks like you're correct. I looked at the US version at my bike shop and the colors look the same as what is shown here (from what I can remember).


----------



## zsir (Nov 14, 2008)

CdaleNut said:


> well everyone is in luck.....i think lol. I went to the LBS today and got atleast some of the main specs on each one of the CAAD 10's sooo here goes.
> 
> the CAAD 10-1 comes in Ano-Black and also comes in Race Red with white rear chain stays. It also has full Dura-Ace but with Front derailer,chain and cogs are Ultegra.
> 
> ...


well they have my color in rival.....I have no excuses not to buy now.....what to do with my 9 4?


----------



## Freelife (Jun 25, 2010)

Due to a screw up at my LBS when I ordered my Synapse Carbon 5 (it arrived as a triple instesad of a double), the Cdale rep who was there at the shop gave me the option of upgrading to the 2011. He showed it my choices on his laptop. So I can verify that at least the 2011 Synapse Carbon 5 does indeed match the color options listed in the catalouge. Since I didn't like the bezerker green and already have a black mountain bike opted to wait and get an 2010 blue and white. Got it last week and what a sweet ride! Makes a 60 year old rider feel young.


----------



## BadBoyNY (Jun 25, 2010)

CdaleNut said:


> well its nice that someone was able to post a link to some pics of these bikes.......but i can assure you this is NOT the catalog for the US line up. The US lineup WILL have a Rival version


Definitely not the US catalogue, the SuperX Sram Red in the US has Zipp 303 wheels NOT Ksyrium.


----------



## Weinbergfahrer (Jul 8, 2009)

Freelife said:


> [...] get an 2010 blue and white [...]


Would you be so kind to post a pic?

Thanks, and many happy miles on your new ride!

Cheers,
Weinbergfahrer


----------



## prunepit (Nov 19, 2006)

As I was driving in my new 2011 car today I was thinking Cannondale is dragging there feet a little on getting that catalog out.


----------



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

I was able to look at the 2011 Cannondale Dealer Handbook (USA) at my LBS, today.

As posted above, there is a Rival/Force CAAD 10...with the same finishing kit and wheels as shown in the Euro Catalog (also, posted above). The color options are Gloss Black with white accents on the forks, seat and chain stays or a white bike with black accents in the same areas.

But what I was really looking for today as was able to confirm; there is a Rival/Force Super Six this year. I was told that it will retail for $2,400. It has the same 'kit' as shown in the Euro Catalog for the Shimano 105 5700 bike, including Mavic Aksium wheels (i.e., retail price = $2,400).

There are two paint schemes; (1) Matte Black, and (2) Magnesium White with Orange head tube (pretty nice looking!)

For me, swapping the Mavic wheelset for a set of ROL or Williams wheels would make a very nice ride.

According to the LBS the Cannondale Elite Road Bike series will be available in October.

Also, the LBS had a brand new Felt F5! (See my post in the Felt forum for more details). The new Shimano 105 5700 on this bike was just as nice as the SRAM Rival components on some of the other bikes at the shop...and according to the LBS...is indistinguishable in functionality...with the new Shimano Ultegra 6700 group set. While I did not ride this bike to test his claim, visually it looks very well made.


----------



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

Here's a 'correction' to the post, above...sorry!

As posted above, there is a Rival/Force CAAD 10...with the same finishing kit and wheels as CAAD 10 with Shimano 105 shown in the Euro Catalog (also, posted above). The color options are Gloss Black with white accents on the forks, seat and chain stays or a white bike with black accents in the same areas.


----------



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

http://road.cc/category/image-galleries/bikes/cannondale-2011


----------



## BadBoyNY (Jun 25, 2010)

krtassoc said:


> http://road.cc/category/image-galleries/bikes/cannondale-2011


That is the UK range launch -not the US


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

anyone in the US get their 2011 CAAD10's yet? If so which one?

I'm waiting on a CAAD10-Rival (4?) and my lbs says not available yet.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

..... dp


----------



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

Here's a Cannondale 2011catalog (Australia) that includes the Caad 10 Sram Rival/Force Mix: http://issuu.com/csgaustralia/docs/www.cannondale.com

Cool!


----------



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

Here's a Cannondale 2011catalog (Australia) that includes the Caad 10 Sram Rival/Force Mix: http://issuu.com/csgaustralia/docs/www.cannondale.com

Cool!


----------



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

Caad 10 Women: http://www.rivalbikes.com.au/cannon...-bike.html?utm_source=getprice&utm_medium=cpc


----------



## krtassoc (Sep 23, 2005)

2100 Cannondale Women's Catalog Australia: http://issuu.com/csgaustralia/docs/2011womens


----------



## J T (Aug 15, 2010)

krtassoc said:


> Here's a Cannondale 2011catalog (Australia) that includes the Caad 10 Sram Rival/Force Mix: https://issuu.com/csgaustralia/docs/www.cannondale.com
> 
> Cool!


There's my bike...I HATE waiting for it (ordered last week, put money down)


----------



## BadBoyNY (Jun 25, 2010)

J T said:


> There's my bike...I HATE waiting for it (ordered last week, put money down)


Well I ordered my SuperX, two months ago and it still hasn't arrived . I didn't have to put any money down though.


----------



## BadBoyNY (Jun 25, 2010)

Apparently the US catalog will be up on the web after Eurobike....if that makes any sense whatsoever.


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

When Is Eurobike?


----------



## J T (Aug 15, 2010)

lesper4 said:


> When Is Eurobike?


http://www.eurobike-show.de/eb-en/visitors/index.php


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

thank you kind sir.


----------



## J T (Aug 15, 2010)

BadBoyNY said:


> Well I ordered my SuperX, two months ago and it still hasn't arrived . *I didn't have to put any money down though.*


Well, I wanted to get the ball rolling. Now when it comes, it'll be easier to shell out the remaining bucks (I've already forgotten about the 3 bills I put down on it). Psychological thing, I suppose.


----------



## BadBoyNY (Jun 25, 2010)

J T said:


> Well, I wanted to get the ball rolling. Now when it comes, it'll be easier to shell out the remaining bucks (I've already forgotten about the 3 bills I put down on it). Psychological thing, I suppose.


I hear you.


----------

